# Home sick



## Banned (Apr 16, 2008)

This is my 'poor me' post for the day haha.  Last night I was teaching and noticed I seemed to be losing my voice.  I was up sick ALL night - coughing and coughing...hurts so much.  I am staying home from work today and I had to cancel my 8am therapy app't at 7am, which I'm not sure went over very well but what can I do.  I hate being sick...I am so run down though...it was bound to happen....


----------



## Halo (Apr 16, 2008)

I am sorry to hear that you are sick BG...but I guess like you say with being so run down it was bound to happen.  Hey...now you can get some much needed rest :zzz:  and talk with us here   or at least talk to me because I am being a rebel because I am refusing to do work today....its just not in me :lol: 

But I would say that you probably need your rest more :zzz:


----------



## Banned (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, now that I'm up, I don't know if I'll be able to fall asleep again...and Jonah is barking at me...I have no idea why - I think either he's hungry or he knows he's darn cute when he does this!  I'm currently emailing my therapist to apologize profusely for cancelling an hour before, but I am not safe to drive and I can't even talk without going into a coughing fit.

I have my laptop now, so I can chat to you from bed .


----------



## Halo (Apr 16, 2008)

Hmm....bed, that would be awesome    Wish I was home in bed :zzz:  I could definitely use some more sleep.  Not that I would get much as my mom would be bugging the crap out of me   Just having someone home with her would be an invitation to talk.

I just finished two tapes for one of my bosses and that is all I plan to do for her today....she has hit her quota for the last two days.....8 tapes in 2 days....enough is enough 

Now on to the big project...if I have the energy


----------



## ladylore (Apr 16, 2008)

Rest up BG and get better. Your therapist will be fine with the cancellation as stuff happens. If I can completely forget about my appointment opting for Starbucks instead I am sure your therapist will be ok with you being sick. 

And Jonah doing what he's doing probably because he knows he is so darn cute.


----------



## Halo (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah BG...nothing beats Ladylore's Starbucks excursion as an opt out of therapy....now that was classic   Still brings a smile to my face when I think about it


----------



## ladylore (Apr 16, 2008)

I do my best to amuse you Halo.  It was classic.:lol:


----------



## Halo (Apr 16, 2008)

Sometimes the smallest things amuse me   And it was a classic...got that mental image again of you sipping your Starbucks, enjoying your day and then AHHHH  THERAPY!!!!!   :rofl:


----------



## Misha (Apr 16, 2008)

You all make me laugh!!  
BG, enjoy your rest.  I wish I could stay home sick.  Unfortunately, the sicker I am the more reason I have to get up and come here to the hospital.  Blah.  
Starbucks, though..... that sounds good.  Usually I get starbucks and take it with me to my appointment, but skipping.... that's a whole new ball game!!


----------



## Banned (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, still not sleeping  but I'm definitely trying.  Jonah has put me on ignore - no more sweet talking to me and making funny noises.  My therapist wrote me back and said she understands...and appreciates me not giving her my germs, so I'm glad for that.

Now I guess I sit around bored all day.  I do have to go in to work tonight for one quick class at 6:30, but I'm trying to figure out a way around it...


----------



## Misha (Apr 16, 2008)

What do you teach, BG?  And where?


----------



## Banned (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey Misha,

I'm a dog trainer here in Calgary.  I own a Pet Planet and we do our training out of it.  Not a very glorious career, but kinda fun.


----------



## Misha (Apr 16, 2008)

That's awesome.  I would love to work with animals.  No wonder you were so close with your Jessie.


----------



## Banned (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah...he was very forgiving.  I made all my mistakes on him and he always forgave me and said "Let's try again".  My Corgis are not forgiving at all - I can't make the mistakes on them that I did with Jessie.  It's interesting how they are like that...


----------



## Banned (Apr 17, 2008)

Well it's not my idea of a perfect holiday but it looks like I'm down for the count until at least Monday.  

This is terrible terrible!!  And of course I can't sleep cause I slept all day.  Oh well...


----------



## Into The Light (Apr 17, 2008)

try to take advantage and rest a lot, and treat yourself to lots of relaxation. you deserve it


----------



## ladylore (Apr 17, 2008)

You do deserve the rest BG. The store will be there when you get back.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 17, 2008)

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Misha (Apr 17, 2008)

Take care of yourself BG!!  Hope you feel better real soon.


----------



## Halo (Apr 17, 2008)

BG,

It looks like your sickness is contagious...just kidding :lol:  I knew this morning that I was starting to come down with something and slowly over the day it has just gotten worse.  It is not surprising considering that we have had a couple of people off the last two days sick in our office and one of them being my immediate boss.  I am going to kick his butt when I see him next for getting me sick now that he is all better and coming back tomorrow  

I still haven't decided whether I am going into work tomorrow as I feel that I should because I have lots of work to do but if I don't sleep well or feel well in the morning then I will probably just go back to bed and sleep :zzz: too bad about work....it will be there on Monday.

Anyway...just wanted to say that I can relate to feeling sick and crappy, it sucks


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm sick too. Wah.


----------



## Banned (Apr 17, 2008)

Halo,

Tuesday night I felt fine except for a bit of a cough, but by yesterday morning it was a whole other story, so by morning you might feel like total crap if you have what I have!  I'm still not well enough to go in tomorrow, so it looks like I'm off til Monday.  If I'd known this was going to happen I would have booked a cruise or something haha.  I hope I've peaked in terms of how bad it's going to get...hopefully from here I'll just get better because I'm done with this!!!


----------



## Halo (Apr 18, 2008)

Well I am probably an idiot but I am still feeling like absolute crap and came into work anyway.  There are a couple of reasons behind it and not just because I have lots of work to do that it would just look really bad on me if I took today off.  

Oh well...if I can just make it through today then I will have the weekend to rest up and hopefully get over whatever this bug is. 

Tomorrow I plan to lay in bed with my laptop, dvds, a new book I just bought and my new Moods magazine....heaven


----------



## Banned (Apr 18, 2008)

If you have what I have probably plan to not be there Monday and possibly Tuesday...it's nasty...it's cool though cause I can feel it leaving my body...I'm in the "can't stop coughing" stage where I'm literally coughing til I puke...trying to suck on ice cold stuff to soothe my throat but I think once this is through (hopefully by tomorrow) I will be better.  My fever seems to be gone and I feel much better, except for this cough that is so bad that if I even try to talk, I go into coughing fits.


----------



## Banned (Apr 18, 2008)

By the way, I'm making a "need to have on hand" for my next illness (and honestly, I only get sick like this every three or four years) but at the top of that list is those darn bendable straws!!!  Drinking from a cup laying down just doesn't work otherwise!!


----------



## Halo (Apr 18, 2008)

I can't do this....I am sick as a freakin dog and I am going home....I am getting worse and not better.

Talk to you all in about an hour when I am home in my pjs in bed


----------



## Banned (Apr 18, 2008)

Good for you, Halo, and sorry if I gave it to you.  Those darn computer viruses .


----------



## ladylore (Apr 18, 2008)

Great plan Halo!


----------



## Halo (Apr 18, 2008)

Well I am finally home, in my pj's, fuzzy socks and just about to take a nap now that my mom has left to go shopping so I have some peace and quiet. Although I love her dearly, she can talk forever mg:

Ahhhh...peace and quiet for the afternoon :zzz:

And yes BG...I think you may have given it to me by PM :lol:


----------



## Banned (Apr 18, 2008)

Glad you made it to bed, Halo.  I am starting to wonder if I'll ever feel better, although it's pretty much isolated now to my throat and sinuses. What I need is some Buckley's or something equally as disgusting for the cough.  The Fudgsicles are great but my throat still hurts.

Get lots of rest cause nothing else will help anyway...except maybe a puppy licking your face


----------



## Halo (Apr 18, 2008)

I remember the last sore throat that I had was so bad that Buckleys was actually soooo soothing to my throat and I loved it.  My parents were gagging everytime I took it but I was in heaven.

I am lucky that this cold hasn't seemed to have hit my throat only head my as my nose will not stop running and a headache.  I have a pretty deep cough as well and although I broke a blood vessel in my eye earlier this week which was only minor, it seems like I have broken more from coughing so hard. My how eye is now completely red.  I look like the Hulk...it is pretty embarrassing   Thank heavens I wear glasses so it covers it some.


----------



## Banned (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey Halo,

How are you feeling today?  I am *still* sick.  I've asked for a bottle of Buckley's for a get well present haha.  I really hope I'm better by tomorrow, but we shall see!!


----------



## ladylore (Apr 19, 2008)

I am not Halo - but I am glad your feeling better.


----------



## Halo (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello BG and LL 

I am still feeling like crap and if I could just get this fever to break I think that I will make it.  My nose has stopped running and I am not coughing as much which is a good thing but this fever is just nasty.  I go from having the chills one minute to peeling off clothes I am so warm the next.

Oh well...lots of time to rest up and stay in bed


----------



## Misha (Apr 19, 2008)

I hope you're all feeling better!!  :doctor:


----------

